# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Полезные советы на тему хлеба

## Irina

*Полезные советы на тему хлеба*

Источник kazakh-zerno 

Выбирая, какой хлеб купить, надо не ориентироваться на свои вкусовые пристрастия, а учитывать состояние своего здоровья, отмечает Казах-ЗЕРНО. Белый хлеб из пшеничной муки высшего сорта является наиболее популярным и наименее полезным, так как в муке мелкого помола теряются почти все содержащиеся в зерне полезные вещества.

Белая мука высших сортов представляет собой не что иное, как рафинированный крахмал, очищенный от всех биологически активных и жизненно важных для нормальной работы нашего организма компонентов цельного зерна. Для переваривания и усвоения этой «углеводной пустышки» нашему организму тоже требуются биологически активные вещества. Он может их взять лишь из наших органов. То есть рафинированная мука не только не поставляет нашему организму те жизненно важные компоненты, которые он привык получать из зерна, но и тянет их из наших внутренних органов. Именно рафинированные продукты являются главной причиной столь стремительного роста заболеваний остеопорозом. По этой причине рафинированную белую муку высших сортов можно назвать самым вредным продуктом питания. Кроме того, она представляет опасность для здоровья людей, имеющих определенные заболевания. Так, например, такой хлеб повышает уровень сахара в крови, что делает его недопустимым для приема диабетиками, пишет "Родная Газета".

Белый хлеб из пшеничной муки высшего сорта и другие богатые углеводами продукты, как установили в одном из последних исследований немецкие ученые, негативно влияют на сердечно-сосудистую систему. Белый хлеб, макароны и мучные изделия повышают уровень сахара в крови, причем настолько, что со временем это в два раза увеличивает вероятность сердечного приступа или инфаркта. Но данная связь прослеживается только у женщин. Оказывается, мужчин оберегают мужские половые гормоны, с их помощью углеводы расщепляются значительно быстрее.

Белый хлеб из муки второго сорта менее опасен, но употреблять его следует не свежим, а чуть подсушенным - такой рекомендован людям, страдающим от гастрита с повышенной кислотностью.

Серый хлеб, напротив, показан страдающим диабетом и атеросклерозом. Он сделан из смеси пшеничной и ржаной муки, усваивается медленнее и содержит больше полезных веществ, чем белый. Нормализирует аппетит и пищеварение. Кроме того, серый хлеб рекомендуют употреблять для улучшения настроения и повышения активности. Однако противопоказан такой хлеб при расстройстве желудка.

Цельнозерновой хлеб богат ценными веществами. Полезен, в частности, людям, страдающим от повышенного давления. К тому же есть мнение, что этот хлеб усиливает потенцию и улучшает качество спермы. Его рекомендуют употреблять в пищу для профилактики онкологических и сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний.

При этом прием цельнозернового хлеба противопоказан при проблемах желудочно-кишечного тракта - спайки кишечника, острый гастрит, особенно с повышенной кислотностью, энтерит, холецистит, панкреатит.

Хлеб с отрубями считается самым полезным, так как они содержат большое количество магния, калия, клетчатки, что делает их незаменимыми и полезными при гипертонии, сахарном диабете, атеросклерозе и нарушениях обмена веществ. Отруби поглощают токсины и аллергены, способствуют укреплению иммунитета. Хлеб с отрубями полезен и при желчно-каменной болезни, болезнях печени и почек, при ожирении. Слегка подсушенный хлеб с отрубями улучшает двигательную активность желудка и способствует очищению кишечника при запорах.

Однако и этот полезный продукт имеет противопоказания. Противопоказан хлеб с отрубями людям, страдающим язвенным колитом, при обострении заболеваний желудка и кишечника, он также не рекомендуется маленьким детям.

Черный хлеб готовится из ржаной муки с небольшим добавлением пшеничной. Он гораздо полезнее, чем белый, в нем больше витаминов и микроэлементов. Его включают в рацион при ожирении, при спастических колитах со склонностью к запорам, а также при сахарном диабете. Но черный хлеб противопоказан при повышенной кислотности и изжоге, обострении язвы желудка и двенадцатиперстной кишки; с осторожностью следует употреблять его при болезнях печени и желчного пузыря.

Несоленый хлеб лучше выбирать людям, страдающим, например, гипертонией и сердечно-сосудистыми заболеваниями. Тем, кто имеет хронические заболевания почек и печени, тоже гораздо полезнее несоленый хлеб. Соленый хлеб затрудняет выход соли из организма, связывает воду - отсюда отеки.

Хлеб с разными добавками рекомендован при разных заболеваниях:

* с соей - при повышенном уровне холестерина, гипертонии;
* с гречкой - при диабете и анемии, камнях в желчном пузыре;
* с овсяной мукой - при болезнях почек, печени, атеросклерозе;
* с ячменной мукой - при диабете;
* с тмином - при вздутии и тяжести в животе;
* с железом - при анемии;
* с йодом - для профилактики заболеваний щитовидной железы, но противопоказан тем, у кого ее функция повышена.

Целебный эффект наступает при употреблении не меньше 100 граммов и не больше 300 граммов хлеба с добавками.

Старайтесь не есть свежеиспеченный, еще теплый хлеб - крахмал в нем находится еще в виде клейстера и не расщепляется в желудке, неблагоприятно воздействуя на его стенки.

При покупке хлеба обращайте внимание на его состояние. Откажитесь от покупки, если на булке есть черный нагар - в таком хлебе содержатся канцерогенные вещества. Откажитесь от хлеба, приготовленного по ускоренной технологии: он легкий, излишне мягкий, у него большой объем, цвет корки бледный, мякиш очень пористый и сильно крошащийся. Такой хлеб быстро плесневеет и чаще, чем обычный, «болеет».

Кстати, очень часто хлеб плесневеет не из-за плохого хранения, а в результате использования зараженной муки. При этом на нем развиваются микроскопические грибы, которые синтезируют и накапливают микотоксины. Буханки, пораженные плесенью, употреблять, конечно же, не рекомендуется. Не спасает от этой напасти и срезание пятнышек плесени. Дело в том, что подобные микроорганизмы существуют в виде мицелия - длинных, невидимых невооруженным глазом нитей, которые могут проникать в продукт на большую глубину. Обжигание булки на огне ее тоже не «излечит»: сгорает лишь поверхностный слой, а то, что внутри, остается. Использовать заплесневелый хлеб можно, только порезав тонкими ломтиками и обжарив. Да и то, если степень заражения невелика.

Нельзя хранить хлеб в полиэтиленовых пакетах. За счет испарения воды из хлеба в них создается повышенная влажность, что способствует развитию плесени. Храните черный и белый хлеб отдельно друг от друга, так как ржаной хлеб имеет более высокую кислотность и, несмотря на его повышенную влажность, может храниться дольше и не плесневеть. Пшеничный быстрее плесневеет, и, если хранить их вместе, влага ржаного будет передаваться пшеничному и ускорит развитие плесени. Лучше держать батоны и буханки в чистой деревянной или эмалированной посуде, а летом - в холодильнике. Не покупайте хлеб нарезанным - белые сорта, разрезанные на ломти и упакованные в пленку, более всего страдают от спор плесневых грибов.

Особенно опасна для здоровья «картофельная болезнь» хлеба. Ее возбудитель - картофельная, или сенная, палочка. При переработке зерна в муку спорообразующие бациллы сохраняются и попадают в готовый продукт. Даже при выпечке споры остаются жизнеспособными. В соответствии с инструкцией по предупреждению картофельной болезни хлеба, изданной в 1998 г., зараженную муку запрещено продавать через торговую сеть. Тем не менее будьте бдительны. При заражении на второй день хранения внутри булки образуется белая липкая масса с неприятным запахом. Такой хлеб совершенно непригоден для еды, это отрава.

----------

